# optoma hd80 projector overheating



## shelbyby11 (May 24, 2004)

Hello, I'm hoping someone here can help me. I have an optoma hd80 projector that is overheating and shutting down. The lamp gets so freaking hot. I've taken the top off and the casing for the lamp is untouchable it's so hot. I've googled this problem and it seems to be happening to a lot of people but I didn't really find any solutions. I have to unplug it to be able to turn it back on and it only stays on around 20 minutes. The picture is fine when I first turn it on but once it gets hot the contrast gets worse and it shuts down. It did this with the original bulb, so I replaced it thinking that would solve it, but it didn't. I've taken it apart and got a small amount of dust out and off the fans but it didn't seem like it was enough to cause the problem. The fans seem to be working just fine. After I opened it up and cleaned a bit, and carefully wiped the color wheel, it seemed like the projector would stay on for hours before overheating a shutting down but now it only lasts less then hour. 

Thank you for helping


----------



## khaletech (Oct 13, 2011)

Had a Dell DLP Projector I worked on once and I basically pulled it apart and cleaned everything out (not much dirt kind of like what your situation is) but now the projector works great and has continued to work flawlessly (minus the fact they expect higher def with the poor quality a/v equipment they attach to it)..

My suggestion would be to try and determine whether or not there is a heatsink somewhere that is removable and determine if it appears safe to apply a little bit of thermal grease to encourage heat dissipation.

The bulb will get hot, period. Just like a regular bulb in a light fixture. This particular bulb must put out much more light due to its need for a sharp white color to be projected a distance with accuracy along with the color spectrum being thrown through it as well. There is not much you can do about the heat from that perspective. The idea would be to try and block or deter the heat from affecting the other components within the system. Be sure that all vents are cleared to allow quality and mass air flow through the unit, don't just check the fan function.

DO NOT DO ANY WORK ON THE UNIT WHILE IT IS HOT!! and DO NOT TURN ON THE UNIT WHILE IT IS OPEN!!

Point 1 - You could burn yourself or the bulb could explode while you attempt to open the unit which could harm yourself and the equipment. Be patient and let it cool.

Point 2 - Again, if the bulb explodes with the insides of the machine exposed to the outside you could be hurt. The casing also (typically) provides barriers between specific components in order to lessen damage if a bulb explodes which having it open and turning it on, negates those functions.

(I am not trying to be rude by implying that you do not know these things. However, if another person is searching for a similar answer I want them to be aware of the risks and be safe when they attempt to fix their unit).

~KHaleTech


----------



## shelbyby11 (May 24, 2004)

I've noticed that the motherboard gets hot when the unit is off and plugged in, more specifically I think its the dlp chips that are getting hot. The unit can be unplugged for days but as soon as I plug it in those chips get hot.


----------



## khaletech (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd consider looking into some heat sinks (if they dont have any already) and mounting them on those chips you speak of. They do alot of work and it could just be that that particular model or production line did not make proper heat compensation measures.

I've read somewhere where people can purchase very small heat sinks that fit inside of wireless routers etc. for overclockers and what not. You might look into seeing if you can acquire some small heat sinks and they should come with some sort of mounting paste since it would be near impossible to use a non-factory mounting bracket since the system was clearly not built with heatsinks. Hope that helps.

~KHaleTech


----------

